
Understanding Raft Consensus - mlerner
https://www.micahlerner.com/2020/05/08/understanding-raft-consensus.html
======
maxthegeek1
Really liked the article. Thought it provided a clear description what Raft is
for, how it works, and its historical motivations.

------
macintux
Very recent discussion of the original Raft paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113419)

------
hbarka
Came here thinking this has to do with an ocean survival ordeal, then realized
where I am.

